# Girlee Meet



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Girls,
We are meeting on next Saturday 7th Dec for some shopping at the Swindon Designer Outlet. 
Who is definately up for this retail indulgence session? 
Where shall we meet ? What time ?

PaulaTT


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

I am a definate!
Time =I'm happy to go with the general view ( I have no kids, no animals, only a husband who is out early on Saturdays)
Don't know where about the designer outlet is so haven't a clue, depends which side of Swindon it is.

Katherine


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2002)

Not 100% certain as yet ladies...my baby is going into hospital this week for some new shocks and a few other bits so I need to see how everything goes :-/


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Paula I'm still up for this - am planning to meet Katherine en route so just need to know where and when to meet.

Louise


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Sorry, can't make it.

Prior committments I'm afraid.

(but let me know when the calendar auditions are ;D)

BL
x


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Thx BL - yes girls you might want to read the last few pages of "Double Fix" in off topic... BL and I have a plan... could be a great idea for girls meet #2!  ;D


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

I'm still up for it, along with a female passenger!

To get to the outlet, you need Jct 16 of the M4, and it's signposted from there - very straightforward.

I don't know of any pubs local to it, but there's a cafe/restuarant within the outlet that might be easy for a meeting place, unless someone knows of something better?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

You girls need to discuss you iminent appearance in the TT calendar ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Come on Mark, out of here, its a girls place.

Thought I would catch you "sniffin" around ! :


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

How about we meet at 11am at the designer outlet by the entrance to the Foodcourt (near ice rink). We can start with a coffee, croissant and chat before we start shopping.
Take J16 off the M4 and keep going straight on towards Swindon. It is signposted.

How will we recognise each other?


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

How will we recognise each other? 
[/quote]

carnation and a newspaper ;D....um no good question.Height and hair colour? Coats?


----------



## huw (May 7, 2002)

> How will we recognise each other? carnation and a newspaper ;D....um no good question.Height and hair colour? Coats?


Er, you could meet in the carpark, that might be more easier 

Just observing the thread. Swindon? MMmmm. Come on girls you can do better than that! Swindon is a shite hole that should have been bombed during the Gulf War. It's very nasty indeed. And then you have the Swindonians - another matter altogether. Bath or Cheltenham is only just down the road and........

I will shut up now.


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Huw!

I think you're right about the car park; a good idea.

You may be right about Swindon generally, but what it has going for it is a large retail park with discounted goods and goodies. Bath may be prettier but ain't got the bargains!


----------



## huw (May 7, 2002)

You have to take the rough, and I mean rough with the smooth 

I may bring my video camera and in a stealth like ninja fashion, record everything you get up to. Start with parking the cars shall I....... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2002)

Bicester is better......but McArthur Glen in York has Armani _sigh I miss that shop_

Sorry ladies but I don't think I'm going to be able to make it. It's my works do tomorrow night and I have a feeling I might not be too well on Saturday morning.

I also have a feeling that returning home after clubbing in the early hours of Saturday morning means I am more than likely to be over the limit and having just been done for speeding I'm a bit hesistant about risking a ban for that one :-/

January sales anyone? ;D


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

You're on, pj!

Will you have switched to a beemer (bigger boot, more loot!) by then? ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> Bicester is better......but McArthur Glen in York has Armani _sigh I miss that shop_


Will be there this weekend


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2002)

> You're on, pj!
> 
> Will you have switched to a beemer (bigger boot, more loot!) by then? ;D


If someone will buy my lovely TT I might have....  ;D


> Will be there this weekend Â


*Sigh*.....pop into Armani and buy me something nice then. .


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

And me NuTTs - don't make it up north as often as I'd like to!

btw yes Jan sales an excellent plan - and when are we doing the spa day??


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

fooking hell girls. Do you know how much that Armani stuff costs? A bllody arm and a leg, thats how much.

But since you're both probably worth it and I'm sure you're both up fer it..... I'll see what I can do. We need to arrange the "goods" hand-over though....


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Mark, perhaps you could arrange a TTOC discount from Armani


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> fooking hell girls. Do you know how much that Armani stuff costs? A bllody arm and a leg, thats how much.
> 
> But since you're both probably worth it and I'm sure you're both up fer it..... I'll see what I can do. We need to arrange the "goods" hand-over though....


just how "up fer it" do i need to be?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> just how "up fer it" do i need to be?


The fact you're asking is worth a thousand words, luv!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

NuTTs - ever tried listening to the lyrics of "Santa Baby" ? You ought to!

 ;D ;D


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Can't afford Armani, I have a TT to support ;D

Will be online this evening to sort out final details for Girlee meet. A January sales meet sounds great and a spa day would be heavenly.

Maybe we ought to organise a meet that the boys could attend as well. Do you think they would be interested in a spa day?!>!?!? Or a day at the races maybe?


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Races? Is that gee gees or cars?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

That sounds like an EXCELLENT suggestion for early next year. A meet at a race course (horses)! The ladies can start the day with a spa. The men can start the day with some alcohol.

Who's the TTOC events co-ordinator? Paula, you fancy helping out?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I am not interested in races!! Give me a spa anytime!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

something cropped up last minute which I can't neglect. So I won't be able to make it tomorrow :'( :'(
Have great fun, all of you


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Can't afford Armani, I have a TT to support ;D
> 
> Will be online this evening to sort out final details for Girlee meet. A January sales meet sounds great and a spa day would be heavenly.
> 
> Maybe we ought to organise a meet that the boys could attend as well. Do you think they would be interested in a Spa Day?!>!?!? Or a day at the races maybe?


Is that Harrogate for the day then ? ;D


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> That sounds like an EXCELLENT suggestion for early next year. A meet at a race course (horses)! The ladies can start the day with a spa. The men can start the day with some alcohol.
> 
> Who's the TTOC events co-ordinator? Paula, you fancy helping out?


Yes, will help out. What do I have to do? I hope there isnt any sort of intiation ritual


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Cant believe the guys have missed the implications of a spa day! They obviously dont realise you get to walk around naked all day apart from a fluffy dressing gown and have lots of massages with sensual oils....


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

T7,
I don't think they would look good in fluffy dressing gowns and they would slide off the TT leather seats if they were smothered in sensual oils.
;D


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Are any of the girls meeting tomorrow?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> Yes, will help out. What do I have to do? I hope there isnt any sort of intiation ritual


*lol* only if you DON'T fall for my modest charms :


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> Cant believe the guys have missed the implications of a spa day! They obviously dont realise you get to walk around naked all day apart from a fluffy dressing gown and have lots of massages with sensual oils....


OK GOOD point! No racing, we'll just spend all day massaging and spa'ing and stuff.... ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Are any of the girls meeting tomorrow?


YES Paula! Katherine and I are meeting en route and Im pretty sure Chris ccc is coming too...will IM you my mobile no in case we miss each other ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

OK ;D, what time again? :


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> OK ;D, what time again? :


Look we'll buy you something nice... what would you like for Christmas? (apart from THAT and one of THOSE of course! )


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

NuTTs, 
We are meeting in the ladies toilets (3rd cubicle) on platform 9.5 of Paddington Station.
Hope you can make it.
Paula


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I think I gave you all my sizes and colours etc..

Oh and no more ties please. 8) :-*


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> NuTTs,
> We are meeting in the ladies toilets (3rd cubicle) on platform 9.5 of Paddington Station.
> Hope you can make it.
> Paula


*lol*

Are you aure you want ME to come along? Wow, that's really nice. NO that's REALLY nice. I've tears rolling down my face, and as such, none of you needs to spend any money.... Tomorrow is my treat!

Thankyou ALL so much :-*

I'll see you all in cubicle 3 then.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

NuTTs - something tells me it won't be the first time you'll have been accompanied in a cubicle in a ladies toilet....  ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> NuTTs - something tells me it won't be the first time you'll have been accompanied in a cubicle in a ladies toilet....  ;D


He is using the ladies toilet when he is dressed like a French maid!! ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> NuTTs - something tells me it won't be the first time you'll have been accompanied in a cubicle in a ladies toilet....  ;D


 : 8)


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

NuTTs,
Where were you? We looked in all the cubicles but you were'nt there.
Maybe you were in the Gents by mistake ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey Paula (thats the start of some sickly song isnt it ?)

Aren't you supposed to be shopping with all the ladies ?

Have you noticed how quiet it is when you lot are all away ? 8)


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Hey TTotal,
Please see new thread on this forum for explanation as to why I am here and not there.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> NuTTs,
> Where were you? We looked in all the cubicles but you were'nt there.
> Maybe you were in the Gents by mistake Â ;D


Well you said, Cubicle 4 didn't you? :

I waited all of 3 hours.... and the sights you see :


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Is there any ladies going to the Hare & hound at Old wardon Nr Biggleswade on Sat @1pm

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 9;start=30

I seem to be the olny one at the Mo :-[

Sam xx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sorry, Sam, not me :-/

It's my only client and car free day in many months: must get started with x-mas stuff.

Hope we'll meet soon ;D ;D


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Oh thats a shame :'(
we shall meet soon 

take care

Sam xx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You too, Sam Â :-*
See you at one of the next meets Â [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Im sure Ill make it to another one lol 

Sam xx


----------

